# Moving Head Fixtures!



## buddy101089 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey,
I have a budget of 7000 per intelli light fixture, what is the best in my budget!?


----------



## BillESC (Aug 25, 2006)

What attributes are must haves?

What will be your trim height?

Is this for theatre?

How many fixtures will you be buying?

Can't offer an intelligent suggestion without knowing more.


----------



## DarSax (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, are you looking for spot fixtures, or wash fixtures?


----------



## Footer (Aug 26, 2006)

Why 1500 per? Is there a number you want to reach? You might be better off buying less but getting more...


----------



## buddy101089 (Aug 26, 2006)

hey,
i can fly with a fixture under 1500 each but if i surpised them with something over that b/c of the price they would reject the offer. I need spots with at least a 15 degree lens. It will be used for concert type events. thanks in advace


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 26, 2006)

Footer4321 said:


> Why 1500 per? Is there a number you want to reach? You might be better off buying less but getting more...


I agree with that, the only movers under that price are those crappy $1k american dj moving heads or scanners. I would get nice fixtures and less. From looking around a bit Elation has a nice look 250 watt hyrid wash spot fixture for $2500, but I have not actually used these fixtures:
http://www.elationlighting.com/product.asp?ProductIDNumber=1313&cat=Moving Head


----------



## BillESC (Aug 26, 2006)

A surprising value moving head we've found is the Lynx 250.




- 8 channel operation
- 9 colors + white
- 7 variable speed rotating gobos + open
- variable speed color scrolling
- interchangeable gobos
- dimmer/strobe effect 1-7 FPS
- 16 bit pan movement 450 deg.
- 16 bit tilt movement 270 deg.
- pan/tilt auto position correction system
- 3-facet prism
- auto focusing
- standard DMX512 protocol with 3 pin XLR in/out connectors

Includes: Power Cord, XLR Cable, hanging bracket with hardware and safety cable.

Specifications: 
Voltage: 120v/60hz
Lamp: 90v/250w MSD included 
Weight: 50 lbs
Dimensions: 16" x 14" x 21.5" 
Gobo Size: 27.8mm outside & 21.6mm inside

About a grand.

The Elation Design Spot 250 mentioned above would also be an excellent choice as it can do double duty - wash or spot. They can be had on the street for under two grand.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 26, 2006)

I've found one on one of the sites that I check for my school's budget. This seems like it would be the perfect fit. It's quite a few watts over the other two mentioned, and it's got quite a huge feature-set. It's right on the price barrier, at exactly 1500, but there are bulk discounts. It's got static and rotating gobos, a color wheel, motorized focus, a three-facet prism, and many other amazing features. Good for the price. (I want some!)

http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/14623
http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/4077 
Check it out. I think that you'll like it.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 26, 2006)

I've found one on one of the sites that I check for my school's budget. This seems like it would be the perfect fit. It's fifty watts over the other two mentioned, and it's got quite a huge feature-set.

http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/4077

Check it out. I think that you'll like it.

Here's the site of the lighting company:
http://www.optimalight.com/procatal...bCategory&catid=79&catname=STAGE & PRODUCTION


----------



## BillESC (Aug 26, 2006)

soundlight said:


> Check it out. I think that you'll like it.




Until he calculates the cost of operation.

The HTI300 lamp is rated for 750 hours and has a replacement cost of around $ 130.00. The MSD250 is rated for 3000 hours and can be had for around $ 100.00

Quick math indicates a four to one replacement cost: $ 520.00 to $ 100.00 every 3000 hours.That can get pretty expensive if you have multiple fixtures.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, new idea. Even higher wattage. Only a bit more. Coming in at exactly 1500 dollars. The lamp is rated for 1000 hours. 575 watt fixture. Depending on the throw distance, that could be extremely usefull. Especially if it happens to be competing with source fours or 500W pars and fresnels. The bulb can be had for under a hundred dollars (93.80, to be specific).

http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/14623

And for that the repacement cost is 2 to 1 against the 250W fixture that Bill suggested, after computing the math with my new figure listed above. With more than double the wattage, that may definitely be worth it.

HMI-575=1000 hr.
MSD-250=2000 hr.

difference is two to one.

Here's the listing for the bulb that I'm talking about:
http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/27


----------



## BillESC (Aug 27, 2006)

Wattage is only a measurement of electrical consumption, it has nothing to do with brightness or output.

Consider the 100 watt incandescent light bulb, it offers less output than a 40 watt fluorescent bulb.

The original poster has still not answered one of the most important questions, that being trim height. Trim height (or average distance of working throw) will determine the correct fixture for the application. What good is having a Mac 2000 if you must dim it to 40% everytime you use it.


----------



## BillESC (Aug 27, 2006)

BTW,

Here's a link to the specifications for the MSD 250/2 which most of the movers use.

http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewI...0/2/brand/Philips/source/googlebase/item.html

It indicates 3000 hour lamp life.


----------



## buddy101089 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well i got an approval of a 5000-6000 dollar budget so I am very happy! So tell me what you think is the best, i think im going to buy 4 to 6.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 27, 2006)

A few very important questions still haven't been answered. What's the throw distance that these fixtures will have to cover? Are there any specific features that you're looking for? What beam angle are you looking for?


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 27, 2006)

http://gearsource.com/detail.cfm/PK_PRODUCTS/3877.html

great little fixtures, I would go for entours but Kryptons are cheeper. 

Check out gear source for great prices on great fixtures. 
JH

ps. i do not have any afiliation with gear source.


----------



## BillESC (Aug 27, 2006)

If Buddy is purchasing these fixtures for a school, I doubt the school will be willing to shell out $ 1000.00 for a used MAC 250 Krypton that's listed in "poor" condition and "needs work"

When and if we ever find out how far he has to throw the light, making intelligent suggestions will be easy.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 27, 2006)

Yah i did notice the poor condtion i was just pointing ou the option of used. 

But yes a very valid point. 
JH


----------



## beam_1973 (Aug 27, 2006)

On the subject of moving heads ... anyone on here tried the Studio Due Shark 250's?


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 28, 2006)

At $2899.00 it looks like an expensive mistake, For that money you could get a used MAC 500 for about 300 dolars less. 

JH


----------



## ship (Aug 28, 2006)

BillESC said:


> BTW,
> 
> Here's a link to the specifications for the MSD 250/2 which most of the movers use.
> 
> ...




Those specs are off, while it is a surprising drop to 65 for CRI which is not so good at all to say the least, that same by way of changed 2003 Phillips spec that lists it as a 3,000 hour lamp also lists it as a 18,000 Lumen lamp.


----------



## ship (Aug 28, 2006)

BillESC said:


> Until he calculates the cost of operation.
> 
> The HTI300 lamp is rated for 750 hours and has a replacement cost of around $ 130.00. The MSD250 is rated for 3000 hours and can be had for around $ 100.00
> 
> Quick math indicates a four to one replacement cost: $ 520.00 to $ 100.00 every 3000 hours.That can get pretty expensive if you have multiple fixtures.




Depends upon what specific HTI 300 lamp one is talking about.

The HTI 300w/DE is indeed listed for 600hrs, the HTI 300w/DEL is listed for 3,000 hours, and the HTI 300w/DX for 750hrs. All lamps have similar specifications given the really long life lamp of course drops some in output but balances some in CRI at times.

As for lamp costs, depends upon where you shop but as a given the MSD 205/2 and I mean MSD 250/2 not MSD 250 is much more common to the market thus cheaper more often as an advantage potentially. Price is as always dependant upon volume and where bought thus never the same market to market or supplier to supplier other than a in general to be expected figure.


----------



## ship (Aug 28, 2006)

soundlight said:


> I've found one on one of the sites that I check for my school's budget. This seems like it would be the perfect fit. It's quite a few watts over the other two mentioned, and it's got quite a huge feature-set. It's right on the price barrier, at exactly 1500, but there are bulk discounts. It's got static and rotating gobos, a color wheel, motorized focus, a three-facet prism, and many other amazing features. Good for the price. (I want some!)
> 
> http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/14623
> http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/4077
> Check it out. I think that you'll like it.




While I don't do moving lights for my living, - just in part the lamps for them, I do remember some basic design choice by way of what often is not mentioned. For starters, a studio version of a fixture that runs without noisy fan is often of use if near the audience. After that, it's accuracy of stops and other more refined details the low end gear won't have. A foot off perhaps won't kill a theater production as also something to consider, but in a reading of say PLSN, one might not read of any fixtures say from Elation or others much often. Affordability is often something to balance with what you get in speed and accuracy.

This also in not getting in the middle of the important debate about luminous output verses throw range in determining the wattage of a fixture needed by way of distance or intensity on stage intended to out shoot.


----------



## ship (Aug 28, 2006)

All depends upon the lamp and brand and what data from the maker of it you are reading. A Phillips MSD 250/2 lamp is now at least since 2003 rated for 3,000 hours. Those lamps before this specification change in before listed as 2,000 hour lamps would not be the rule for those lamps before 2003. 



If of any help, the Phillips MSA 300 lamp as an interesting alternative should now be on the market, and at this point is at rated for 6,000 hours and also by at least lamp spec is rated for these fixtures at least by similar details on the lamp for what would tend to work. The Osram HSD 258/78, latest MSD 250 (non slash 2) lamps are also rated for 3,000 hours. Also since Phillips makes all Ushio MSD lamps at this point, any Ushio USD 250/2 lamps would also be rated for 3,000 hours.

The Osam HSD 250/80 in having a higher color temperature yet is rated for 4,000 hours and also similar to the market to the Phillips MSA 300 lamps, new Osram HSD 250w/UL/75 lamps should be rated for 6,000 lamp hours. Colortemperature and luminous output between all above listed lamps including those of the upgraded Phillips MSD 250/2 lamps will specifically differ in ratings. All are really good of those I list in output and color temperature but one must dial them in for their needs by way of around 1,000 lumens and 7,000K in output choices.

Were I buying a fixture these days, I would look towards certainly the Philllips or Ushio or Osram standard for MSD 250/2 - given I have not recently upgraded my notes on the GE version and it might also be.

Otherwise I would look towards the Osram /80 version if not especially for long life while still having really good output, into the Phillips MSA 300 or Osram UL series of lamp. The /2 lamps are a good improvement over the non-/2 lamps overall for a MSD. And the MSD over MSR are often also better. New even better lamps just come to market on the other hand that are not yet much known about such as these.


----------



## ship (Aug 28, 2006)

soundlight said:


> Ok, new idea. Even higher wattage. Only a bit more. Coming in at exactly 1500 dollars. The lamp is rated for 1000 hours. 575 watt fixture. Depending on the throw distance, that could be extremely usefull. Especially if it happens to be competing with source fours or 500W pars and fresnels. The bulb can be had for under a hundred dollars (93.80, to be specific).
> 
> http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/14623
> 
> ...



Have to agree with Bill on this and agree in a big way. While 60,000 lumens in output is very large in output (dependant upon fixture efficiency of course) as opposed to 18,000 Lumens on only a 250w lamp would be substantial, also the difference in color temperature between 6,000K and 8,500K will also be very substantial in being noticable.

Most primary I would think above and beyond wattage is throw distance and lens angle in putting it out. A wide focus 575w lamp at a long distance might be just as bright in a lumens of output type of way as a 250w fixture at a shorter distance. This before color temperature factored into appairent brightness.


----------



## BillESC (Aug 28, 2006)

There are two VERY important attributes your fixture MUST have.

1. DMX focus
2 - Indexing gobos

DMX focus allows you to have a sharp image whether the throw is 15' or 30'. This allows you to for example have sharp gobo images projected straight down on the floor as well as sharp images projected up stage onto the scrim or backdrop.

Indexing gobos is extremely important if you desire to project gobos of scenery or text. Indexing allows you to have the text horizontal EVERY TIME. There's nothing worse than having a stained glass window gobo projected on the scrim laying on its' side.

A couple of fixtures that fit in your budget are newcomers from Chauvet, the Legend 3000 and Q-Spot 250

LEGEND 3000



* 12 or 14 channel DMX-512 moving yoke spot
* Mechanical dimmer (0~100%)
* Variable strobe/shutter
* Color wheel
- 11 colors plus white
- Split colors
- Rainbow color spin
- in both directions at variable speeds
* Static gobo wheel
- 9 interchangeable gobos plus open
- Gobo wheel spin
- in both directions at variable speeds
* Indexing rotating gobos
- 6 interchangeable rotating plus open
- 5 metal, 1 dichroic gobos
- Additional gobos: 9 metal
- Gobos fully indexed
- Rotating gobo wheel spin
- in both directions at variable speeds
* 3-facet high speed rotating prism
* Motorized focus
* Pan: 570°
* Tilt: 270°
* Remote fixture reset channel
* Lamp ON/OFF channel
* Automatic Pan & Tilt correction
* Micro-stepping motors
* Lamp use timer
* LED display
* Display On/Off setting
* Built in demo programs
* User selectable 16-bit or 8-bit Pan/Tilt resolution
* Thermal switch
* Fan cooled
* Gobo size: Rotating (outside 31mm), (image 24mm) , (thickness max 3mm)
* Static (outside 31mm), (image 24mm), (thickness max (.2)mm)
* Beam angle: 14.5°
* Bulb: HSD250 250W 6000°K 3000hrs
* Current draw: (peak 388W @ 120V), (inrush 678W @ 120V)
* Power: Switchable (internal) 100V,115V, 200V, 230V – 50/60Hz
* Weight: 60.5lbs (27.44Kgs)
* Shipping weight: 68lbs (30.8Kgs)
* Size: 15 in (381mm) x 16 in (406mm) x 25 in (635mm)
* 2-year Limited Warranty


Q-Spot 250




• 13-channel DMX-512 moving yoke
• Pan: 530°/ Tilt: 280°
• Pan/Tilt speed & reset control channel
• Lamp On/Off, reset channel
• Color wheel
- 7 colors + white
- Rainbow color spin at variable speeds
• 3-facet high speed rotating prism
• Indexed rotating gobo wheel
- 5 interchangeable rotating gobos + open
- 3 metal, 2 glass installed
- Additional free gobos: 4 metal, 1 glass
- Gobo wheel spin at variable speeds
- Gobo Bounce™
• Gobo index & rotation control channel
• Motorized focus
• Mechanical shutter/strobe/dimmer
• Automatic pan & tilt correction
• Built in automated programs (with master/slave)
• Built in sound-active programs (with master/slave)
• Display auto On/Off
• 16-bit pan & tilt resolution
• Micro-stepping motors
• Thermal switch & fan cooled
• Gobo size: 37.2mm outside, 31mm image,
1mm max. thickness
• Beam angle: 21†
• Bulb: HSD250 250W 8000†K 3,000hrs
• Current draw: (peak 252W @ 120V), (inrush 288W @ 120V)
• Power: Internal multi-tap transformer 100V, 115V, 200V,
230V / 50Hz or 60Hz
• Weight: 55.12lbs (25kgs)
• Size: 15.75in x 15.75in x 18.74in
400mm x 400mm x 476mm
• 2-year limited warranty

There are others as well but these incorporate the features you must have as well as a couple perks, and you'll get change back from either one with your $ 1500.00 budget.


----------



## CowboyDan (Aug 28, 2006)

I am using the Elation 250 Hybrid. So far I like the fixture, it is not the best in the world but I do have to say that for the price and the fact that you are getting a spot and wash fixture in one it is great. 

As for the $2500 that you are quoting. I was able to get mine for $1500.00 each.


----------



## DarSax (Aug 28, 2006)

While not going into the bulbs and all that stuff, I'd check these out.

http://gearsource.com/detail.cfm/PK_PRODUCTS/2984.html
http://gearsource.com/detail.cfm/PK_PRODUCTS/1722.html

While I've never used the fixtures, High End is usually very reliable, quality wise (not to offend anyone, but I've heard very shaky things about the reliability of Elation, Chauvet, ADJ, etc. fixtures), and the price seems pretty good.

Assuming the throw and features are right, of course.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 29, 2006)

Woah. Used studio spots for under 1500. If the school would let you get them, those would be my pick!


----------



## len (Aug 29, 2006)

From a reliability standpoint, High End is a good choice. But the SS is an old, tired fixture. There are so many new things out that a used SS250 would be low on my list. ADJ Spot 250 is worthless, IMO. Mediocre output and just not that great. Elation, however, is more worth a look. One other brand to consider is Robe, which is supposed to have a build level equal to Martin (never used them so I've no actual experience, however) but at a lower price. I'll be installing a bunch of Robe in a club next month, so maybe I'll have some info then.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 29, 2006)

Probabaly an question to be answerd by the orignal poster is, What type of power do you have? Are you planing on just pluging these into the wall or do you have a distro. If you do is it 208v or 120V Some fixtures require 208 and some 120, If you want to plug them into the wall you have to make sure that your getting an 120v Fixture. 

For example Mac 250 120v vs. Mac 500 208v vs. the Mac 500E which can switch between 120v and 208v

So just smart about what you buy. 
JH


----------



## DarSax (Aug 30, 2006)

len said:


> One other brand to consider is Robe, which is supposed to have a build level equal to Martin (never used them so I've no actual experience, however) but at a lower price. I'll be installing a bunch of Robe in a club next month, so maybe I'll have some info then.



I've heard the exact same thing about Robe, but I wasn't sure if it was just a rumor. Interesting (and encouraging) that you confirm it (or at least, kind of confirm it, heh). I'll be interested in hearing how they work out on your install!


----------



## soundlight (Aug 31, 2006)

I know a lighting designer who designs for corporate gigs, conferences, and tours with a country music group. He says that Robe is better than Martin, in certain circumstances (rendering on ESP Vison being one). If you can get any Robe heads for around 1500 a piece, that would be good. I didn't think that they were that economical, but if they are, go for it!


----------



## buddy101089 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, sorry to not get back to yall in a while, ive been caught up with some stuff. As i said before, somebody is donating alot of money to us so they split up 28,000 for moving fixtures and they said this has to be spent on moving fixtures or else it comes back and we disto it somewhere else. As far as power goes, we will install the power when we figure out what fixtues we have. The throw distance is about 75 feet from the far bar to the back curtain. I like the focusing feature and is a must have, also the indexing gobo is a must. Since I got this new budget, i dont want something that will crap out after a year of use. We need stuff that will last us longer than that. I really like what Bill did, with suggesting me fixtures, i can go look them up but if u give me a model number/company, i can look em up but i just want to know what yall have used and like and would prefer over nething since I am still new to lighting as far as fixture information goes, in the past the lights have been just a stationary wash, and now im actually learning about them and seeing what they look like from different angles and all that! Thanks again for yalls help!!


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 3, 2006)

OK list of fixtures i have used with coments if i like or dislike them. 

Martin - 
Mac 250 (Hate it)
Mac 250 + (Its ok not a big fan)
Mac 250 Entour (Great very punchy fast and good selection of Gobos.)
Mac 500 (Its slower then an entour but has punch its an ok selection of gobos.)
Mac 600 NT (love the colour mixing, Great for saturated colours not great for lighter ones though. )
Mac 2000E (Heavy, Loud, Slow, very birght, The industry standard.)
Pal 1200 (Punchy great selection of gobos an fun light for ground row behind the drummer (thanks to Geoff Frood for that idea. ) And supper fast and smooth.)

Others
Studio Colour 575 (Its ok not a big fan the colour mixing gave me some problems)
Studio Spot (Its ok bit clunky.)
Stage Scan (Meh its ok)


----------



## DarSax (Sep 4, 2006)

I've heard about the same as the above comment. The Mac 250 Entours are supposed to be very, very nice lights, and Martin is very, very well respected.

However, you also should consider the Mac 700 Profile. I used a rig of 9 or so of them last year, they were amazing. The CMY worked great, no problems with them at all. Nothing but love for them.

The Studio Color 575 is what we've always used, they aren't fan-cooled (great for that sound), but they do make a shuffle-like noise when they change color. However, they probably come cheap, and the only time we've ever had a problem with any was one that randomly went out of CMY alignment (would change to the wrong color, as if the indexes were wrong) which was fixed by just resetting the fixture. 

I forget who, someone on these forums absolutely hated, with a fiery passion no less, the Mac 600 NT's. I forget who, but it had something to do with motion and color changing and it was all negative. Don't remember much about it though.

SSpots are pretty good, they have CMY ones out now I don't know anything about though, but worth looking into. Those were what we used for 5 or so years, they worked well.


----------



## buddy101089 (Sep 4, 2006)

what about the robe colorspot 1200AT? Anybody used those?


----------



## soundlight (Sep 4, 2006)

If you can get that fixture within your budget constraints, go for it!

But, there's a few things to keep in mind:
~208V fixture, check power.
~power consumption is over 1400W/fixture


But other than that, it looks to be a promising fixture. But I'm sure that someone else will make a comment about the bulb. So I'll leave that to them.


----------



## jonhirsh (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok so i didnt mention the Mac 700 because i have no used it. But i think it would be ok to exclude it as its a $12,000 fixture and the original poster only wants to spend $1,500. As far as i know the 700 is pretty new therefore there is little chance of finding some used ones. So i omitted it. 

JH


----------



## DarSax (Sep 5, 2006)

Heh, I was afraid you'd get the impression that I thought you had forgotten JH--I only realized as I was about to post that those were simply the fixtures you had used. What-ever.

Didn't realize the cost though, no, I doubt he'd want to spend money on those. Heh.


----------



## buddy101089 (Sep 6, 2006)

well i talked to them and they want to invest in these so like no price limit at all!


----------



## soundlight (Sep 6, 2006)

Really? If price is no boundary, I'd say that you need to specify what you want now...what power do you have, what throw do you need, what beam angle do you want...but I'd say some fixtures to look at are the Martin MAC 500 and 550, MAC 250 Entour, Elation Power Spot 700 (IMO, elation's only really good fixture besides the Design Spot 250), and the Robe Colorspot series. I tried to keep it somewhat within a sliver of budgetary constraint, but I just kinda mentioned a number of decent fixtures that aren't way out of the ballpark on prices (I assume...).


----------



## soundlight (Sep 6, 2006)

Are you going to have a good ML board to control these? Because that would be something else to look in to...


----------



## soundlight (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd say that with your 7000 limit, the Elation Powerspot 700 is a good bet. The mac 500 and 550 are also definitely in your budget. If you want a mix of wash and spot, the mac 600 wash fixture is under your budgetary constraints. The Robe colorspot 575AT is within your budget, as is the colorspot 1200AT, but you may not want 1200 watts if you're just hanging it from an electric and just shooting it down on to the stage. But if you're throwing a long distance, it might be a good idea. But check your power distribution situation for 120V vs. 208V fixtures.

Now that I've posted three times (twice with almost the same info), I'll sit back and see what others have to say...


----------



## buddy101089 (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks guys! I mentioned throw and power distro and all that in an earlier reply buy basically im starting from scratch so what i buy is how im going to configure everything. I actually am thinking about getting the Robe 1200AT, but its like a 65 foot throw distance and will do about a 40ft straight down audience swoop on certain times, so will this be too bright or is bright good, I can design well but when it comes to tech specs im a newbie. THANKS again in advance for everything yall are helping me with, I really appreciate it! O and as far as board goes its software-bluelitex1 that has a 24 channel submaster board that i can run off of or i can do cues or both dep. on what day it is and what i need for the show!


----------



## soundlight (Sep 7, 2006)

For your application, then, get the Colorspot 1200AT! It's got the zoom range and all that you need, and it's got a very impressive set of features. And it'll cover 65 feet with the 1200W bulb no problem. But you might want to dim it just a bit for those audience sweeps...


----------



## buddy101089 (Sep 7, 2006)

thats what i needed to hear!!! Has anybody used it? I would like to know how smooth the turning is and if its got a good speed and also if people had any trouble with it as i will be graduating in a years time so i need it to be dumb proof! Thanks!


----------



## cutlunch (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't used it but from a quick look at the specs it takes about 24 DMX channels to run it. Can your board setup handle this many x no of units you want.


----------



## buddy101089 (Sep 8, 2006)

yea, I have 4 universes on my computer interface!


----------



## skidalla (Apr 14, 2012)

I have lynx 250s trying to find more about them looking for pdf manuals as well as mfgs web site please help
I also want to buy 4 to 6 more
thanks 
skidalla 
cincinnati


----------



## ejsandstrom (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe I missed it but Elation P5R's are like $1600 (at least thats what I paid). With focus gobo index, and a frost filter that gives a decent wash effect. Not a bad option for the price. And we use ours around 25-30 hours a week.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 14, 2012)

Please look at the date of the last post, this is from 2006, there are other threads with more and updated info.


----------



## len (Apr 14, 2012)

buddy101089 said:


> Hey,
> I have a budget of 7000 per intelli light fixture, what is the best in my budget!?



A. The OP said $7K per fixture, not $7K total, so why are we talking about $1500/unit products?

B. How the hell did a thread started in 2006 get resuscitated in the first place?


----------



## chausman (Apr 14, 2012)

skidalla said:


> I have lynx 250s trying to find more about them looking for pdf manuals as well as mfgs web site please help
> I also want to buy 4 to 6 more
> thanks
> skidalla
> cincinnati



A quick Google search for [google]lynx 250 moving head[/google] and [google]lynx 250 moving head manual[/google] brought up some information.



len said:


> A. The OP said $7K per fixture, not $7K total, so why are we talking about $1500/unit products?
> 
> B. How the hell did a thread started in 2006 get resuscitated in the first place?



A. I don't know if it really matters.

B. Someone asked a new question in this thread, probably while searching and thought this was a good place to ask. However, if a Mod would care to move this to it's own thread, because it doesn't really have anything to do with lynx fixtures, that would probably be great.


----------

